# Keto Diet - Starting Monday



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

Im going to begin a keto diet on Monday 1st June.

Im currently 202lbs BF is around the 18% mark and I train Tues, Wed, Thurs, Fri & Sat.

On a Tues Wed & Thurs I go to the gym twice. In the mornings before work I weight train followed by 30 mins low intensity cardio then after work I do another 60 mins low intensity cardio. Fri & Sat I only train in the mornings.

My typical daily diet will look like this:

meal 1. 6 whole eggs + Green Tea with Lemon (Pre Work Out)

meal 2. 50g protein in water, handfull of brazil nuts (Post Work Out)

meal 3. Tin Tuna in oil and 100g broccoli + Green Tea with Lemon

meal 4. Mackerel Fillets + almonds

meal 5. 50g protein in water + Green Tea with Lemon and peanut butter

meal 6. 150g chicken and 100g broccoli

I will be carb re-feeding on a Sat Evening until Sunday Evening then back on as normal Monday Morning.

I have never had a six pack before but I can feel my abs and sides are solid under the layer of fat I currently have.

My training is as follows:

Tues AM: Legs + Cardio

Tues PM: Cardio

Wed AM: Chest + Arms + Cardio

Wed PM: Abs + Cardio

Thurs AM: Back + Cardio

Thurs PM: Cardio

Fri: Shoulders + Cardio

Sat: Abs + Cardio

I go to Ibiza on the 10th July and I would love to have some sort of abs on display when I am havin it large in the night clubs over there.

I am considering running some clen whilst on keto as I have had good weight loss using them before but Im going to research this over the weekend to see if it affects my transition into ketosis.

Other foods I will be eating on the diet are as follows:

Eggs

Cheese

Butter

Olive oil

Hamburger (home made with lean mince)

Steaks

Roast

Pork

Chicken

Spinach

Mushrooms

Bell peppers

asparagus

tuna

Cream cheese

Avocado

Peanut butter (organic)

FEEL FREE TO CRITIQUE MY DIET OR TRAINING PLAN AS I WANT TO DO MY BEST ON THIS DIET


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Might be worth moving the brazil nuts away from post workout mate, as the fats will slow down absorption of protein :thumbup1:


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

cheers mate, will do


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Fatboy80 said:


> Might be worth moving the brazil nuts away from post workout mate, as the fats will slow down absorption of protein :thumbup1:


When on keto u need fats, at the minute I am eating peanuts but its better to eat nuts with higher fat such as Macadamias or Almonds!


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

ok will buy some pal, thanks


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

2nd meal in today, had 6 hard boiled eggs for brekky and just tucking into 3 tines of tuna with olive oil and a tub of full fat cream cheese, roll on ketosis i say


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

today I have had 4 hard boiled eggs for my breakfast then a handful of almonds mid morning and for my lunch scrambled eggs (6) mixed with double cream and butter. I can feel the water weight coming off me and so I hope I am heading in the right direction to get into ketosis


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

have you got any ketostix yet mate?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Keto sticks aren't that reliable an indicator. Things like hydration skew their readings.

You don't have a cheat meal for 14days according to Palumbo, then after that, it is once every week, normally the last meal of the day so as not to disrupt the diet.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

SHAROOTS said:


> When on keto u need fats, at the minute I am eating peanuts but its better to eat nuts with higher fat such as Macadamias or Almonds!


Yes I agree, I just suggested moving fats from PWO :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

you need to be really careful about all that other stuff you have in your diet!!

Literally keto diets should have

Chicken

Lean red meat

Salmon

White fish

Eggs

Beans/brocolli

Peanut butter

Whey

Nuts

Olive oil!!

all those other things you have listed are yes fatty but have heaps of carbs and you are going to be well over 30g IMO!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

walshydj said:


> Eggs
> 
> Cheese IN VERY VERY MINIMAL AMOUNTS
> 
> ...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

you 30g carb allowence usually comes from the small amount of vege, your eggs and your nuts/peanut butter!

Avacado 1 small whole

Total Carbohydrate 17.1g

Bell Peppers 1 cup chopped

Total Carbohydrate 9.4g

etc etc

your daily carbs is going to get up to high imo


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes good point, missed that. 

Some people can go into ketosis on more than 30g carbs though. That is very much an average figure


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Have you worked out your total calories? You still need a deficit to burn fat. I've been doing various Keto all this year. I am currently 210lbs, about 7% Bf and my diet is as follows:

Meal 1: 300g Whole Egg (5-7 dependent on size) 10g Flax Oil, 10g Cod Liver Oil

Meal 2: 40g Whey Protein, 15 Coconut Oil

Meal 3: 300g Whole Egg (5-7 dependent on size)

Meal 4: 40g Peanut Butter, 40g Whey Protein

Meal 5: 150g Chicken Breast, 20g Edam cheese Slice.

Meal 4 will be split on weight training days. 40g Peanut Butter 1 Hour Before Training, whey only after training.

Thats about 2000 calories, About 190 Protein, 135 Fats, <10g Carbs. (Approx)

Looking at your diet, without adding it all up, looks to be fairly high in total calories.

You may also want to reconsider the 24 hour carb up. When first started keto i did 48 then down to 36, then 24, and from this weekend I will be down to 12 hours. I think I have been overspilling, as it is too easy to do when you put carbs back in. Very easily becomes a carb frenzy.


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks guys & gal for the advice. I have deffo learnt something here and I will be kicking the cheese and cream cheese into touch although the cream cheese I ate was organic and it said total carbs in the tub was 1.9g!!!!

Big Joe - I will do as you say then this weekend and do 48 hours re feed then down to 36 weekend after and so on. Thanks for that pal.

I must admit my work pants have gone considerably baggier this week and I understand that is the water coming out of my body and I have been feeling very tired and finding it hard to concentrate some times during the day. So I must be heading in the right direction but need some tweaks here and there and thanks to you guys I know what tweaks to make.

This morning I did a 35 min ab/core work out followed by 45 mins brisk walk on an incline. Followed by a protein shake with water then and Ive just had 6 whole omega rich eggs for my breakfast.

Ill keep everyone posted on how I am doing.


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

quick question: does doing a keto diet make you tired? Im feeling very tired and cannot stop yawning.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

you should feel a bit sh1tty / low energy / head ache for a few days until your brain switches fuel sources, takes about 3 days for me..then you should feel full of energy and alert...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

shorty said:


> you should feel a bit sh1tty / low energy / head ache for a few days until your brain switches fuel sources, takes about 3 days for me..then you should feel full of energy and alert...


yea i felt the best i have ever felt dieting after about 3 days!! depends how many carbs your body is trying to deplete hence why i suggesting that the re feed carb up is a bad idea as its going to keep you out of keto and prolong the depletion stage making you feel ****!


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

MissBC said:


> yea i felt the best i have ever felt dieting after about 3 days!! depends how many carbs your body is trying to deplete hence why i suggesting that the re feed carb up is a bad idea as its going to keep you out of keto and prolong the depletion stage making you feel ****!


Thanks MissBC. So you say I should not have any re feed at all? Oh, and just had 2 tins of tuna in sunflower oil mixed with some full fat mayo. It was well good!!!

Here is the link to hellmans content brakedown for full fat mayo

http://www.hellmanns.co.uk/en_uk/products/hellmanns-mayonnaise.aspx


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

walshydj said:


> Thanks MissBC. So you say I should not have any re feed at all? Oh, and just had 2 tins of tuna in sunflower oil mixed with some full fat mayo. It was well good!!!
> 
> Here is the link to hellmans content brakedown for full fat mayo
> 
> http://www.hellmanns.co.uk/en_uk/products/hellmanns-mayonnaise.aspx


one cheat meal once every two weeks then back on the keto diet would be fine


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

shorty said:


> one cheat meal once every two weeks then back on the keto diet would be fine


cheers mate


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

bought some keto sticks this morning and just did my first one. I am on the 2nd darker colour from the left the one after traces of ketones!!!!


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

bump

My keto reading are very good at the mo and Im one from the darkest colour on the chart now


----------

